# converting jpeg files to coreldraw files



## oorja (May 17, 2010)

can anyone help with converting a jpeg file into corel draw file??


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

A jpg is a bitmap/raster image (dots), and CorelDraw works with vectors (lines). You can import it, but it will remain a bitmap.

Do you want to convert it into lines or save it as a cdr file?


----------



## Farrukhw (May 25, 2010)

I guess, there is some Trace Bitmap utility which can convert a Pixel Based Graphics File (*.bmp, *.jpg etc) to Vector Based Graphics.

But if you use Trace Bitmap Utility to convert a JPG graphics (Pixels) into Corel Draw Compatible Format (Vector Based), it will loose its format and shape.

Go ahead and try :1angel:


----------

